

The UK government now says it is Not going to try to ban encryption - robin_reala
https://www.businessinsider.com/uk-government-not-going-to-ban-encryption-2015-7

======
a3n
> [David Cameron] wanted to "ensure that terrorists do not have a safe space
> in which to communicate."

And then we might ban umbrellas, so that terrorists are always wet and
miserable.

